# Your reason for turning...



## atomic ray (Aug 14, 2010)

As I am stepping into this venue, others are also starting, while a vast majority have been lathing the days and nights away.

The answer I am looking for is "why you turn, today".

I have a great deal of experience with furniture construction, antique restoration, classic cane work, and sculpting so I am not a complete novice, rather just a newbie to the pen turning disciplines.

So for you, today...

Thanks for putting up with all my questions :biggrin:

:bananen_smilies104:

Raymond

PS
I was rereading the choices...this is not a judgment of any kind, just a simple question from the curious...I was looking at the average prices for the high quality pens and this thought hit me in the head.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Aug 14, 2010)

I just love the beauty of natural wood. Its hard to imagine what it might look like underneath the bark.


----------



## cnccutter (Aug 14, 2010)

I cant believe one of the categories wasn't for the love of turning. i cant get enough and find it really relaxing. the fact I make some money at it is cream

Erik


----------



## JimB (Aug 14, 2010)

Really just for the fun of it. I don't actually spend much time in the shop this time of year as it's in the basement and if the weather is nice I'm doing other things. If I get back some of my investment in the tools thats good too.


----------



## Cindylee (Aug 14, 2010)

Started out as stress relief.  Has become a family business since I retired and is still stress relief.  Someday I might actually make a profit over all the toys (tools) and supplies (toys) that I buy.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Aug 14, 2010)

because I would have driven off the road if I kept going straight?


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 14, 2010)

As a hobby and therapy.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 14, 2010)

JerrySambrook said:


> because I would have driven off the road if I kept going straight?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## atomic ray (Aug 14, 2010)

cnccutter said:


> I cant believe one of the categories wasn't for the love of turning. i cant get enough and find it really relaxing. the fact I make some money at it is cream
> 
> Erik



I had thought the "art/craft/trade" aspect would cover that one :biggrin:

But yes I could see that one being a great aspect for everyone  :bananen_smilies051:
Raymond

PS
"because I would have driven off the road"...how droll...lol


----------



## Mark (Aug 14, 2010)

I voted Other.

I started because I thought it was a cool activity. After collecting all the tools, I found I really enjoy it. It's a hobby/stress relief/ small income activity to me. I truly love it and if I can make a buck or two, to offset the cost. That's all the better.  That's why I started and still continue to love it.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 15, 2010)

Not sure why, I enjoy turning, it puts a few sheckles in my pocket, it buys nice eq2uipment, and I love seeing what will come out of a piece of timber, You may not remember the OLD 1960s Honda slogan "You meet the nicest people on a Honda" pretty much the same thing in turning. (most of the time)


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 15, 2010)

Also somewhere between hobby and therapy.


----------



## Kev (Aug 15, 2010)

I voted "other", my "OTHER" is to help wind down, and destress. I love to be able to turn the brain off, and make shavings. I also have found it very rewarding to see the expression on the faces of the people I give my stuff to.

Not very often do I sell my work, but once in a while some one can not help themselves :tongue:

Kev


----------



## hiharry626 (Aug 15, 2010)

i picked other, all of the above except the first one


----------



## RAdams (Aug 15, 2010)

I picked other too. I do it for fun, but plan to make money at it one of these days in the not so distant future/


----------



## wood8ug (Aug 15, 2010)

The true beauty of wood and the different species, working with your hands and keeping one sanity.

Stevo


----------



## bad (Aug 15, 2010)

I started turning a few years ago because after being unemployed for a few months I realized that I was one of those IDIOTS who defined himself by his job. After several years of 60 - 70 hour work weeks suddenly not having a job to go to made me realize that I had no life outside of work. It also dawned on me that if I didn't make some changes retirement was really going to suck. Now woodturning is just one of the hobbies I pursue. All of the hobbies I pursue have the possibility of earning me income. Now instead of retiring the plan is to slowly morph into running my own small business. Of course the monthly pension cheques will just be gravy


----------



## mredburn (Aug 15, 2010)

"I turn therefore I am"


----------



## jimm1 (Aug 15, 2010)

As a school counselor, I need a stress reliever too. I come home from school/work from dealing with various student (and Administration) issues and turning helps me unwind. It's great therapy for me.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Aug 16, 2010)

Started turning for the fun of creating a beautiful pen out of a piece of wood.
Now I'm trying to learn how to get some money out of it as well...:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 20, 2010)

We like living indoors.


----------



## austing458 (Aug 20, 2010)

i turn because as a hobby but if i make some money i wont complain....

~~i turn because if i don't, i will probably go off the road..lol


----------

